# US Acoustics ...blue light flashing..no output



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

this amp just suddenly quit on my neighbor...he wasnt even in the car and it was just playing like always...suddenly it stopped. since then the protect light is on and the blue light on the top of the amp flashes in steady increments.

looked at the board and saw nothing at all wrong

any ideas? 

Audio clinic told me he would take care of it...I am just curious if anyone knows what it would be


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Shorted output transistor.


----------

